# new compressor question



## jtaxel` (Dec 14, 2017)

So i just got a 60 Gallon i think its a 4hp or 4.5 , but don't know the CFM.

I've searched the model number, and only got parts pages, 
its a Campbell Hausfeld

This is the model..
https://mastertoolrepair.com/statio...essor-parts-vt558701-vt558701aj-p-747200.html

Thanks Guys!


----------



## bigbob (Oct 3, 2017)

A rough rule of thumb is 3.5-4 CFM per HP.

On a single stage pump like your VT558701 I would use 3.5 CFM per HP. So your 4HP should produce somewhere around 14CFM on a good day.


----------

